# 04-043A AUG 05 Campaign - Front Wheel Alignment Warranty Extension



## genrus1 (Oct 29, 2008)

04-043A AUG 05 Campaign - Front Wheel Alignment Warranty Extension 
Anyone have information on this? thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I think it's best to call your local Nissan dealer and give them your VIN# so they can check if your car has been recalled already.


----------

